

JS Framework for accessing basic Arduino controls from web apps - aram
http://semu.github.io/noduino/

======
noonespecial
I know that node.js is the hotness at the moment, but its not the cool part of
this project. The cool part is HTML5 WebSockets giving realtime-ish access to
reading and writing arduino pins via a web app.

This addresses a big complaint I always had with the 'duino movement. Way too
many people seemed to be using the little dev boards as isolated computers
when I thought they could be/should be using them as peripherals. I've always
wanted to see a generic IO sketch that was basically static and most of the
programming happen on computer side of the usb wire. This is a huge step in
that direction.

~~~
_neil
The socket stuff is cool, but I believe johnnyfive[0] (and others[1]) have
also accomplished what you're describing.

[0] [https://github.com/rwaldron/johnny-
five](https://github.com/rwaldron/johnny-five)

[1]
[https://github.com/search?q=arduino+firmata&type=Repositorie...](https://github.com/search?q=arduino+firmata&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults)

~~~
noonespecial
Thank you to both _neil and follower. This is one of the things I love about
HN. All you have to do is mention how cool something would be to do and you
get a pile of links for people who did just that.

